# Saturday Halloween - Halloweekend movement comes knocking



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

*HALLOWEEKEND MOVEMENT COMES KNOCKING*​ 

National Retailer Spirit Halloween Launches Campaign for Permanent Saturday Halloweens

Last year, Halloween fell on a Friday, inspiring revelers to celebrate all weekend. This year, with the beloved holiday on a Saturday, trick-or-treating can start at dawn. But every year can’t have a Halloweekend. Or can it?

Spirit Halloween believes Halloweekend can – and should – be every year. The leading seasonal retailer proposes that costume-loving, home-decorating fans of all ages give Halloween its own permanent home: on the last Saturday of October. 

“With homework, jobs and busy weekday schedules, Halloween often doesn’t get the attention it deserves,” said Steven Silverstein, Spirit Halloween’s CEO, who is leading the uprising. “We’re tired of seeing this enchanted holiday getting lost on a weekday, disappointing ghouls, goblins, witches and warlocks. Halloween deserves a Saturday to call its own, and we all deserve a Halloweekend.”

“Saturday Halloween will let adult and kids alike trick-or-treat earlier and longer, while adding more jobs to the economy,” Silverstein added. “Halloween-related retail sales are as much as 30% higher when Halloween falls on the weekend versus a weekday. Halloweekend could mark a turning point in global economic recovery.”

To rally Americans, Silverstein recently marched up Capitol Hill with supporters Wonder Woman, Popeye, Scarecrow and Dorothy at his side. A concerned citizen captured never-before-seen video of the march which can be viewed at www.spirithalloweekend.com. The new Halloweekend online hub also gives instructions on how to join the Halloweekend movement in your local community and on Facebook. 

*About Spirit Halloween*
Spirit Halloween (www.spirithalloween.com) is the largest seasonal Halloween retailer in the country with 725 locations in strip centers and malls across the United States and Canada. The authority on all things Halloween, Spirit has offered one-stop shopping -- ranging from costumes to décor and party goods to accessories -- for more than 25 years. In addition to being a fun and interactive event for shoppers, Spirit stores offer complete selections of costumes and accessories for infants/toddlers, children, ‘tweens, teens, adults, and even pets. At the heart of Spirit Halloween is the Spirit of Children program, which is devoted to bringing the fun, imagination and fantasy of Halloween to pediatric patients in hospitals and rehabilitation centers across the United States.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

I love the weekend Halloween idea, but it traditionally has to be the end of October. (October31) So it would be hard to rethink. I LOVE Holloween so much and having it on a weekend allows all weekend pary going and lots of TOT's to my hard haunt.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

I created a discussion thread regarding this subject:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/83168-halloween-saturday-forever.html


----------

